# Battery life going up up and up



## Nordic (Dec 10, 2012)

Nanowires to enhance battery life reported in 2007.
Silicon to improve batteries tenfold reported in 2011.
Liquid-like solid could boost battery life reported in 2012.

None of this is new news but I thought I would share anyways. I personally am not that excited to get smartphones until they have as much battery life as my little multimedia phone. I will totally get a new laptop if it has a 24+ hour battery life at a reasonable price.


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 10, 2012)

In my opinion what will more significantly increase battery life is not increasing the battery capacity but make the hardware it runs more efficient and less power hungry.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 10, 2012)

Jack1n said:


> In my opinion what will more significantly increase battery life is not increasing the battery capacity but make the hardware it runs more efficient and less power hungry.



It is going both ways.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't think battery autonomy will increase much because as soon as hardware vendors get hands on more powerful batteries, they'll just stick a more powerful hardware in the devices and you'll end up with same battery runtime.
It has been like this for years, only netbooks brought the power saving madness to the portable devices and sacrificed some power for much longer autonomy. So, only expect changes in battery runtime in netbooks and maybe ultrabooks.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 11, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> I don't think battery autonomy will increase much because as soon as hardware vendors get hands on more powerful batteries, they'll just stick a more powerful hardware in the devices and you'll end up with same battery runtime.
> It has been like this for years, only netbooks brought the power saving madness to the portable devices and sacrificed some power for much longer autonomy. So, only expect changes in battery runtime in netbooks and maybe ultrabooks.



Maybe at a certain end of the performance segment. A laptops performance is enough for most people. More power used also means it would need more cooling which is harder to fit in a laptop. Most software right now doesn't even use what hardware we got either.

I don't think we will keep the same performance and get longer battery life. We will probably get longer battery life and more performance.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 11, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> I don't think battery autonomy will increase much because as soon as hardware vendors get hands on more powerful batteries, they'll just stick a more powerful hardware in the devices and you'll end up with same battery runtime.



I think you meant anatomy not autonomy. You can't just "get a bigger battery" since they weigh more. You're not going to put a 5kg battery on an iPad even if it could run it for 48 hours or more. Materials in the battery changing enables the charge density in batteries to increase while not discharging any faster. So I don't think this is completely true statement because faster hardware doesn't just run hotter, it takes up more space too, once again increasing the weight of the device; A no-no for mobile devices.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 11, 2012)

No, i meant autonomy. The cordless time given to you on a single battery charge. Batteries have far greater capacity than years back yet they aren't any bigger. So your 5KG batteries don't exactly apply...


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 11, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> No, i meant autonomy. The cordless time given to you on a single battery charge. Batteries have far greater capacity than years back yet they aren't any bigger. So your 5KG batteries don't exactly apply...



Right, you make it sound like they're going to use that extra battery power to drive a more powerful device. I don't think that is the case since hardware has been getting more efficient. With that said, yes, computer technology in general is becoming faster and more power efficient so even with the same load, a machine now would use that much less power to do the same thing faster and what we're seeing with a lot of devices where battery life (particularly idle and sleep life,) is increasing by leaps and bounds and a lot of that isn't strictly attributed to the batteries but rather power reductions in the platform itself. Putting faster hardware with less focus on power saving won't help mobile devices so they don't do it (to some extent.)


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 14, 2012)

The title of this is misleading. There's at least a half dozen news reports a year about a new tech that promises 10x battery performance going back quite a ways. Not a one of them appears to have shown up in actual products. The only reason battery life even appears to be going up for phones is because the components are getting so small that more and more of the space can be filled by the battery.

You'll note ultrabook battery life is shit compared to the culv powered notebooks we had before despite the new power saving features, because ultimately it's still the size of the battery. The tech is stagnant.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 14, 2012)

james888 said:


> Nanowires to enhance battery life reported in 2007.
> Silicon to improve batteries tenfold reported in 2011.
> Liquid-like solid could boost battery life reported in 2012.
> 
> None of this is new news but I thought I would share anyways. I personally am not that excited to get smartphones until they have as much battery life as my little multimedia phone. I will totally get a new laptop if it has a 24+ hour battery life at a reasonable price.



what phone you got?
my c6 can chug through 3 days fine .
its all about efficient hardware


----------



## Nordic (Dec 14, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> The title of this is misleading. There's at least a half dozen news reports a year about a new tech that promises 10x battery performance going back quite a ways. Not a one of them appears to have shown up in actual products. The only reason battery life even appears to be going up for phones is because the components are getting so small that more and more of the space can be filled by the battery.
> 
> You'll note ultrabook battery life is shit compared to the culv powered notebooks we had before despite the new power saving features, because ultimately it's still the size of the battery. The tech is stagnant.



That is kinda why I made this topic. To discuss battery life improvements and such. I only showed three of them, but there are more battery technology invented than I mentioned. en. All those articles I have above say a few years. Its been or will be a few years for each of them very soon. Batteries are a stagnant technology, as such I expect them to get an improvement soon. I think increased demand in the mobile space will make it happ



de.das.dude said:


> what phone you got?
> my c6 can chug through 3 days fine .
> its all about efficient hardware


I use a samsung alias 2 while everyone around me is getting smartphones. It lasts 2 days with very heavy use, but I can get it to last a week.


----------

